
Cancer death rate posts biggest one-year drop ever - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/01/08/cancer-death-rate-posts-biggest-one-year-drop-ever/
======
fiftyfifty
I wonder how much e-cigarettes and vaping helped with the drop in smoking and
lung cancer in recent years. While still not great for you it's much better
than smoking.

~~~
thorwasdfasdf
True. Also, along the same lines, I wonder how much the reduction in dairy and
meat consumption has played into it as well.

